# US Rat Rescue Group List Needed



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I am making a list of US Rat Rescue Groups for my blog and would like to see if anyone would like to list theirs on there. 
I just need the state, the name of the group, and a method of contact where it be a website/address/phone number/whatever.

Or if someone knows of a list out there already (updated list of course) can point me in the right direction.

Lets see if we cant get some forever homes for those that need them!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope you get lots of listings! I have been looking for some in my area and I can't seem to find any!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

http://rodent.rescueshelter.com/Florida

Also just found this. Not all rescue rats but it has a nice number to start you off.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks! I hope to get rescues from all over the US


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Please add me. The link to my website is in my signature. I live in Hampton Roads, Virginia. I have tons of babies and adults that need homes right now, and having a hard time finding parents. There are very few breeders and rescues in Virginia, and the ones listed on other sites are very outdated. I'm not sure if this is the case with other states, but i've been trying to work on my sites SEO so that i can get more traffic there from Google.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes of course I will add you! And yes, I wanted to add this feature to my blog because as you said, so many other sites online are outdated!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! I have added your rescue....you can see it here:
http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/p/rat-rescues-across-us-under.html

And of course I had to use your super cute banner! 


I would love to have at least one rescue group from each state and then go like a featured rat of the month- have the rescue group pic a rat, and tell everyone a little about him/her (where they came from, how old, what they like to eat and do best, etc) I think it would be super cute and possibly generate some more interest in the rescue group itself.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Lucys_Mom said:


> Please add me. The link to my website is in my signature. I live in Hampton Roads, Virginia. I have tons of babies and adults that need homes right now, and having a hard time finding parents. There are very few breeders and rescues in Virginia, and the ones listed on other sites are very outdated. I'm not sure if this is the case with other states, but i've been trying to work on my sites SEO so that i can get more traffic there from Google.


If you closer I would adopt from you.


----------

